# New Highland Cattle Pictures



## Josh Ellis (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a new member to this forum and to the world of raising cattle. I just got a pair of Highland Cattle. Both are approximately 5 years old. The cow (the black one) is due to have her 3rd calf in May. I just wanted to get a few opinions on these guys and get some tips and tricks if you have any!

They are not registered, however, I do plan on getting the process started fairly soon as they were originially purchased from a breeder who has been associated with the AHCA for many years.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats! They look gorgeous


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like a nice substantial fence. You'll need it. Nice topline on the bull. I don't care for the asymetrical horn growth.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Dec 22, 2009)

They're beautiful! I have a friend who raises them. I wish I had room.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice pics

I call those "danger horns" on the brown one.   Horns that are leveled right at the body can be horrible.   At least pointed up you got a chance of no problems if the huge head swings to you....those horns that are level can cause great harm.

How do I know.....UGH....yup, ouch!!!


----------



## Jjpiper (Dec 26, 2009)

I want to buy one too. How much did they cost?


----------



## Nicki (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am not the original poster but cost for highlands really depends on quality registered or unregistered prices around here are usually around 1000 for a bull/steer and 1200 and up for a heifer/cow.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! I am a lover and keeper of Highlands myself (well, was until recently). I am sure I don't have to tell you.......be super careful around that bull. And watch those horns. I would love to see more pics.........


----------



## hooligan (Jan 15, 2010)

Highlands are adorable! How long have you had your couple?


----------

